# Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte



## Deneroc (18. Mai 2015)

*Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Hey,
da ich demnächst umziehe brauche ich eine sehr leistungsstarke Netzwerkkarte fürs WLAN. Es gibt eine Menge Stahlbetongwände durch die der Empfang geschwächt wird, Entfernung zum Router sind etwa 12m.
Mein Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H-CF
Internetleitung: 50k DSL
Mein Budget: 400 Euro 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Gigabyte (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Bei dem Budget würde ich eher Kabel verlegen. Ich hatte auch eine wlan Karte, das funktioniert auch ganz ok allerdings ist die Leistung auch stark von anderen Geräten im Netzwerk abhängig, und war bei mir nicht sehr konstant...


----------



## Malkolm (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Es ist vorallem der Router, bzw. Access Point, der stark senden muss. Der Client ist eher sekundär.


----------



## Jesse21 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

spontan fällt mir die ein ASUS PCE-AC68, PCIe x1 (90IG00R0-BM0G00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## K3n$! (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Bei dem Preis würde ich schon fast einen Handwerker beauftragen, der mir LAN Kabel unter Putz verlegen soll.

400€ für eine WLAN Karte?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Leg besser ein Kabel oder versuch es mit Power-Lan.


----------



## Deneroc (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Wie funktioniert das mit Power-Lan bzw. mit dem Adapter? Ich kenns nur so, dass man Router und PC mit einem LAN-Kabel verbindet. Lohnt sich da der extra Aufwand mit den Adaptern? LAN-Kabel habe ich auch, nur das quer durch die Wohnung zu legen ist auf Dauer keine Lösung.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

WLAN hat leider eine beschränkte Sendeleistung,  insofern bringt es nichts exorbitant viel Geld auszugeben,  durch die Wände kommst du trotzdem nicht durch.

PowerLan kann ich auch empfehlen.  Dabei wird das Netzwerksignal mit über das Stromnetz übertragen,  was allerdings vorraussetzt dass die beiden Steckdosen halbwegs gut miteinander verbunden sind.  Da hilft meist nur ausprobieren.


----------



## Deneroc (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Und im direkten Vergleich, bekomme ich eine bessere Verbindung über ein normales Lan-Kabel oder mit PowerLan übers Stromnetz?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

per Cat.7 Kabel (LAN) oder wenn dir die Bandbreite zu gering ist, Glasfaser (würd ich aber nicht empfehlen, außer man verkabelt ein kompletten Neubau, in dem man auch entsprechende Zeit wohnen will)


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Ein normales LAN-Kabel kann nichts ersetzen.  Aber PowerLan ist üblicherweise deutlich besser als WLAN.  Wenn es funktioniert, bekommst du eine relativ hohe und konstante Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit, zusammen mit der Ausfallsicherheit und der geringen Latenz eines normalen Kabels.


----------



## DerMega (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> per Cat.7 Kabel (LAN) oder wenn dir die Bandbreite zu gering ist, Glasfaser (würd ich aber nicht empfehlen, außer man verkabelt ein kompletten Neubau, in dem man auch entsprechende Zeit wohnen will)



Cat7 ist vollkommener Blödsinn.
Cat 5e reicht und wenn man es richtig machen will, kann man für ein klein wenig mehr Cat6 nehmen. Glasfaser? Ja klar und die ganzen Wandler/Switches gibts im Sparpack dazu ja?
Per Cat5e kann man schon problemfrei gigabit fahren. Soviel zu ("Bandbreite zu gering").
Der Post von dir ist wirklich mal total unqualifiziert. Sorry.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Hast du die Klammer hinter Glasfaser gelesen? Und schonmal was von Abschirmung der Kabel und Adern gehört. Wie Lang soll dein Cat. 5e-Kabel denn sein, mit dem du Gigabit fahren kannst?


----------



## Deneroc (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Da klingt PowerLan ja schon ziemlich gut für mich, habe aber gelesen, dass Mehrfachsteckdosen wohl die Leistung verringern können. Ist da was dran? Würde nämlich einen der PowerLan-Adapter an meine Mehrfachsteckdose anschließen, an der auch mein PC usw angeschlossen sind.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Ich würde auch eher Cat 6 empfehlen,  Cat 5e kann unter Umständen leichte Einschränkungen mit sich bringen.


Zu Mehrfachsteckdosen bei PowerLAN:  ja, prinzipiell sind die nicht so gut.  

Meiner Erfahrung nach kann man die aber nutzen.  Steck den PowerLAN einfach so nah es geht an der Steckdose ein,  nicht in die x-te hintereinandergehängte Mehrfachsteckdose. 
Dann kommen die damit üblicherweise ganz gut klar.


----------



## Eckaat (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

PowerLAN gibt's auch mit integrierter Steckdose. dLAN immer direkt in die Dose, und hoffen das die Gegenstelle einigermaßen mitspielt.

Mit meinem "alten" DSL 16.000 haben meine dLAN-Adapter prima funktioniert, seit dem Wechsel auf Untity 200 MBit waren sie aber ein übler Flaschenhals, bei maximal 45 MBit war Ende. Seither liegt ein flaches Cat5e-Kabel, und im Arbeitszimmer kommen jetzt sogar 215 MBit an... love it


----------



## MountyMAX (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Mit 400 EUR könnte er schon mit W-Lan eine gute Verbindung hinbekommen, wenn er mit Boostern an den Antennen arbeitet. Kommt halt drauf an, in welchen Land du lebst, in DE reichen die 400 EUR leider nicht für die Strafe und die Einsatzkosten für den Messwagen der dich aufspürt, aber in anderen Ländern sind diese erlaubt (du kommst selbst mit den kleinsten Boostern über die in DE erlaubten 100 mW). Allerdings legst du damit auch sämtliche andere W-Lan/Bluetooth und ggf. Kabelfernsehen in deiner Umgebung lahm, genau genommen "schreist" du diese tot. In Bayern hat mal nen Typ einen Booster betrieben der im Umkreis von einigen km (waren 50 km oder so, finde Artikel grad nicht) alles lahm gelegt hat.

Aber um legal zu bleiben, versuche erst mal Power-Lan 
Powerlan von AVM und Dlan von Develo sind recht gut. (an sich beides das selbe, nur unterschiedliche Namen)


----------



## K3n$! (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Das Problem bei den PowerLAN Adaptern ist, dass nur ein Bruchteil der eigentlichen Geschwindigkeit auch erreicht wird. 
In der letzten c't, meine ich, stand bei den AVM Teilen (waren die besten im Test) was von ca. 150-200Mbit/s von 1GBit/s. (keine Gewähr für die Werte)

Da lege ich mir doch lieber für 10€ ein 20m LAN Kabel durch die Bude und habe konstant ohne Probleme 1GBit/s.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Das Problem hast du bei fast allen Übertragungsarten, durch die Qualitätssicherung geht immer sehr viel verloren.  WLAN bringt netto meist auch max. 30% der offiziellen Übertragungsrate.


Ein LAN-Kabel ist immer die beste Lösung, aber leider manchmal sehr unpraktisch ...


----------



## LastChaosTyp (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Grade mal wegen Leistungsverlust bei WLAN: Ich habe eine 50k Leitung unten in der Küche. Da wir 2 Doppelhaushälten mit Durchbruch haben, kann ich nur WLAN oder LAN benutzen, Eltern sind gegen Kabel legen => WLAN ist die einzige Lösung. Trotzdem kommen bei mir am Rechner durch 2 Häuser hindurch 46 von 50 MBit an. Ich habe keine teure Hardware für mein WLAN, ganz normaler Stick von Netgear (WNA 300 oder so) und ein  Speedport V723 von der Telekom oder so. Ich kann nachher gerne mal die genauen Daten posten. 
Man muss also keine 400€ in eine gescheite WLAN - Verbindung investieren.
Trotzdem Stimme ich den anderen zu und würde mir Cat 6 Kabel unterm Putz verlegen, darüber ist nicht sehr schön  Man kann Lan-kabel aber auch hinter den Fußleisten verlegen


----------



## nfsgame (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*



DerMega schrieb:


> Cat7 ist vollkommener Blödsinn.
> Cat 5e reicht und wenn man es richtig machen will, kann man für ein klein wenig mehr Cat6 nehmen. Glasfaser? Ja klar und die ganzen Wandler/Switches gibts im Sparpack dazu ja?
> Per Cat5e kann man schon problemfrei gigabit fahren. Soviel zu ("Bandbreite zu gering").
> Der Post von dir ist wirklich mal total unqualifiziert. Sorry.


So richtig qualifiziert stellst du dich aber auch nicht gerade dar. Was sagt dir die Spezifikation von Cat 5e entsprechend der maximalen Kabellänge? Besser noch: Was sagen dir dann deine scheinbar massenhaft vorhandenen Erfahrungen in Sachen Signalqualität im Direktvergleich der selben Kabellänge und identischer Umgebung mit Cat 7? Wieso noch die Pampe über das 5e übern Schlitz im Gemäuer schmieren, mit dem lediglich Gigabit zertifizierungswürdig möglich ist, wenn mit Cat 7 10GBit/s drinn sind? Klar, geile Idee: Ich reiße in vier-fünf Jahren meine Wände im Neubau wieder auf um neue Kabel zu verlegen. Nur weil irgendwer solch einen gequirlten Bullshit in irgendein Forum gekippt hat...


----------



## K3n$! (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Ich denke mal, in der Mitte liegt die Wahrheit 

Glasfaser ist natürlich (noch) viel zu viel des Guten. Wenn das Kabel nur so verlegt werden soll, kann man sicherlich auch noch Cat5e oder Cat6 nehmen.
Wenn es unterputz sein soll, ist natürlich Cat7 angebracht. Leider ist im Netzwerkbereich im Heimgebrauch bei 1Gbit/s in der Regel schluss. 10GBit/s 
Karten kosten im Verhältnis noch viel zu viel. 

Ich würde einfach mal die Preise zwischen Cat5e, Cat6 und Cat7 vergleichen und die eigenen Schlussfolgerungen ziehen. Cat7 lässt sich meines Wissens nach
auch schlechter durch die höhere Schirmung verlegen, was natürlich auch bedacht werden sollte.

@Stryke7: Bei PowerLAN geht aber nicht 80% der Bandbreite für etwaiges Protokolloverhead drauf, wie man es von DSL kennt. Das Medium begrenzt hier schlicht 
ebenso wie bei WLAN.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Von Cat 5e würde ich mittlerweile abraten, das macht auch bei 1Gbit/s schon relativ schnell Probleme. 

Cat 7 ist schön, aber aktuell und auch in überschaubarer Zukunft noch nicht unnötig.  Würde ich auch nur für Unterputzverlegung in Erwägung ziehen.

Ich hab mein Heimnetzwerk komplett auf Cat 6 auf-/umgebaut. Günstig, aber deutlich besser als Cat 5e und bei 1Gbit/s absolut problemlos. Auch 10Gbit/s sind bis 55m Länge machbar, laut Spezifikation. Also auch noch halbwegs zukunftssicher.


----------



## Deneroc (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Spricht etwas dagegen ein Cat 6 Kabel unter Putz zu verlegen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Beste erhältliche Netzwerkkarte*

Spricht nichts dagegen. Aber aufpassen, dass du kein Stromkabel mit der Schlitze erwischst, und etwa 10cm Platz zwischen den Stromkabeln und den Netzwerkkabel(n) lassen. 



Spoiler



Bevor sich jemand schon wieder auf den Schlips getreten fühlt. Das wurde in der Ausbildung uns immer wieder eingetrichtert, dass Stark- und Schwachstrom min 10cm (230V) bzw 50cm (400V) Platz zu lassen


----------

